#  Der kleine Patient >   Meine beiden Jungs haben Hautausschlag >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen, 
meine beiden Jungs (11 und 8 Jahre) haben seit März diesen Jahres einen Hautausschlag der überwiegend im Bein/Fussbereich sowie Bauch/Rücken und Arme auftritt. Mal ist dieser Auschlag besser bis weg und mal wieder verstärkt da. Wir waren jetzt bereits bei unserem Kinderarzt und auch bei zwei Hautärzten, leider konnten die uns auch nicht weiter helfen. Wir haben verschiedene Salben bekommen, angefangen von Soventol bis hin zu Tannolact war einiges dabei - es wird dann auch am Anfang immer etwas besser und dann kommt es wieder zurück. 
Kann mir da jemand vielleicht sagen was es sein könnte oder zumindest einen Tipp geben?? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende..... :Huh?:  :Cry:

----------


## Anonymisiert

Noch was vergessen....sorryyyyyyyyy (für den Fall das diese Angaben vielleicht hilfreich sein könnten) 
Meine Tochter (4 Jahre) hat absolut nichts. Mein Mann, meine Mama und ich auch nicht. Sprich es haben nur die Jungs und das seit März. In der Schule hat auch kein anderes Kind so etwas.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
also Hauterkrankungen sind nicht ganz so häufig ansteckend. Nun ist Soventol ein Hydrocortison und  Tannolact hat entzündungshemmende und juckreizlindernder Wirkung. 
Nun müsste man allerdings noch so etwas mehr wissen schuppt der Bereich oder ist er stark gerötet und schuppt gar nicht. Das heisst am besten man fotografiert da ein Stück Bein um zumindest eine Vorstellung zu bekommen. 
Wenn Du hier einmal rein schaust und links das Alphabet anklickst >>> DermIS  
kommt man auf eine Menge von Hauterkrankungen mit Vergleichsbildern.  
Bei Neurodermitis / Schuppenflechte wäre wahrscheinlich  ja alles längst klar. Es wäre evtl. sinnvoll einmal in der Verwandtschaft zu fragen ob es da etwas ähnliches gegeben hat.  Das heisst Großeltern udgl... 
Also etwas mehr bräuchte man schon so sitzt man auch auf dem Schlauch. Ja und Cortison verschreiben die Dermatologen fast bei jedem Patienten. Hauterkrankungen verlaufen oft in Schüben (...besser bis weg und mal wieder verstärkt da). Es kann passieren das das Problem mit der Pubertät völlig verschwindet.   Ein Allergietest ist wahrscheinlich längst gemacht  
Also eine Beschreibung (schuppig ,  Quaddeln udgl.  ein Bild wären hilfreich 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Erstmal danke schön für die Antwort. 
Also die Stellen sind rund bis oval und jucken entsprechend. Der Große hat sie sich auch schon Wund gekratzt.
Allergietest wurde noch keiner gemacht, was mich auch wundert und ich den Kinderarzt schon mehrfach drauf angesprochen habe. Stattdessen Überweisung zum Hautarzt mit Hinweis auf Skabies. 
Nun, dass kann ich leider nicht glauben, da weder in der Schule noch zu Hause es jemand auch hat. Und Skabies ist ja bekanntlich hochansteckend......... 
Im Netz habe ich auch bereits nach Bildern geschaut, aber bisher noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden.

----------


## StefanD.

Ich würde da einmal ein Foto machen von einem Hautbereich 
D>enn es könnte z.B. die Roeschenflechte sein  Die Röschenflechte | Schuppenrose | Pityriasis rosea*- Gesundheit Aktuell 
Auch die  Seborrhoische Dermatitis geht in die Richtung.  
Hast Du denn einmal den beigefügten Link angeschaut ? *DermIS.net*

----------


## Anonymisiert

So ich hoffe, dass es klappt mit den Bildern. Vielleicht können die etwas weiter helfen. Danke schon malAnhang 1319Anhang 1320

----------


## StefanD.

Das mit den Bildern hat nicht funktioniert. Evtl. hat das mit den hochladen nicht geklappt? Ich würde an Deiner Stelle evtl. in eine Klinik fahren Da gibt es zum Teil Hautkliniken angegliedert falls ihr so etwas in der Nähe habt? 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!  

> Das mit den Bildern hat nicht funktioniert

 Wenn Du auf Anhang klickst, dann ist da ein Bild. 
Was haben die besuchten Hautärzte bis jetzt als Vermutung geäußert? Skabies würde ich ja eher ausschließen, wenn deine Tochter und ihr keine Hautreizungen habt

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Stefan und Josie, 
also wir haben ne Klinik etwas weiter weg wo ne Hautklinik dabei ist. Werden jetzt aber mal den Weichspüler wechseln, denke das es daran liegt. Seit März haben wir einen anderen als sonst.  
Josie, der eine Hautarzt meinte erst wegen den Skabies das passt nicht - schaute dann auf den Überweisungsschein vom Kinderarzt und sagt doch das sind. Habe dann natürlich auch behandelt und es wurde nicht besser. Sind dann zu einer zweiten Hautärztin die meinte ist ein normaler Ausschlag Tannolact bekommen und Linola aber auch hier wird es nicht besser. 
Habe jetzt auch mit mehreren Leuten, im Verwandtenkreis, gesprochen die mich auf die Idee mit dem Weichspüler gebracht haben, dass ist das einzige was wir seit dieser Zeit anders haben. Werde jetzt die kompl. Wäsche der Jungs mit nem anderen Weichspüler durch waschen übers Wochenende und dann schaue ich was passiert. 
Lieben Dank Euch allen  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> Wäsche der Jungs mit nem anderen Weichspüler durch waschen übers Wochenende und dann schaue ich was passiert

 Das ist zumindest ein Ansatz, allerdings werden die vorhandenen Stellen deshalb nicht gleich verschwinden.
Habt ihr Haustiere?
Für mich sieht es wie Stiche aus, "aus der Ferne", z.B. Grasmilben oder Flohstiche, aber wie gesagt, das ist auf einem Foto schwer zu erkennen

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Josie    

> Das mit den Bildern hat nicht funktioniert

 Ich bekomme immer nur den Hinweis >  

> Ungültige Angabe: Anhang Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.

  egal ob bei Opera , IE oder Firefox. 
Aber die Sache scheint ja nun geklärt nun der Versuch mit dem Weichspüler weglassen. (Allergietest ansonsten?).  
Gruss Schönes Wochenende. 
StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!  

> Das mit den Bildern hat nicht funktioniert

 Komisch, bei mir funktioniert es, deshalb habe ich es geschrieben, aber das ist nicht das 1. Mal, daß sowas passiert, eine Antwort habe ich darauf nicht

----------


## Anonymisiert

Ja, wir haben Haustiere. Diese schlafen allerdings bei meinem Mann und mir im Bett - wenn also müssten wir sie haben und nicht die Kids. Bei meinem Großen im Zimmer steht ein Aquarium mit Fischen - allerdings dürfte von denen keine Gefahr ausgehen  :Zwinker:  Beim Mittlersten ist ein Kaninchen - im seinem Käfig - untergebracht. Und die Hunde sind bei den Kids nicht in den Zimmern sondern bei uns. Ja, das eine sieht danach aus, aber er hat sie auch aufgekratzt am Anfang sahen die genauso aus wie auf dem anderen Bild, deswegen denke ich das es daran liegen könnte.  
Und Flöhe haben die Hunde nicht, da wir sie ständig kontrollieren. Sie sind auch regelmässig beim Tierarzt - also die Hunde meine ich  :Zwinker:  und da ist alles in Ordnung......

----------


## spokes

ich täte den Weichspüler ja ganz weg lassen. Und das Waschmittel so gering wie es eben geht dosieren.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Sie hatten eigentlich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme, aber ich denke ich habe ein Weichspüler erwischt der etwas enthält was sie nicht vertragen. Waschmittel nehm ich sowieso nie viel nur eben so das die Wäsche sauber ist und es hygienisch ist.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
mir geht es wie Stefan, ich kann die Bilder auch nicht betrachten. Aber alleine vom Durchlesen habe ich am ehesten an Grasmilben gedacht. 
LG gisie

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo,  
ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass wenn es Milben oder Flöhe sind, die gesamte Kleidung, Bettwäsche, Kuscheltiere etc. gewaschen werden muss. Kuscheltiere die nicht waschbar ist, kann man für 24 Stunden in denTiefkühlschrank legen (Quelle: Kinderarzt, als meine Kinder Flöhe hatten). 
LG Lämmchen

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Hallo 
Also ich kenn das auch. Ein  Allergietest ist das wichtigste auf jeden Fall. Ein Bluttest wäre auch nicht schlecht. Könnte mir eben eine Lebensmittelallergie vorstellen. Irgendeine Unverträglichkeit. Achja auch ein Waschmittel könnt schuld sein. 
LG

----------

